# chocolate wine



## kitten (Aug 17, 2014)

So...... I want to try my hand at a dark chocolate raspberry wine, my questions for those who have done this are as follows
1. Coco powder or shaved chocolate? 
2. If I go with the powder will it be harder to clear? 
3. Will shaved chocolate impart flavor as well as powder? 
4. Would a chocolate liquor work well to make it a port? 
5. Add the coco before or after fermentaion? 

Any input would be appreciated. Right now I am leaning towards using shaved dark chocolate or chocolate chips and adding them towards the end but I would like other opions.


----------



## Julie (Aug 17, 2014)

After fermentation and stay away from coca, shaved dark chocolate would work. Using powdered cocoa will make it more difficult to clear and the cocoa flavor kind would bind itself to the raspberry, in other words it would be one flavor instead of two distant flavors. Using the shaved dark chocolate will compliment the raspberry. When tasting you should get a nice raspberry then it should finish in chocolate, two different tastes that compliment each other.


----------



## kitten (Aug 17, 2014)

Thank you very much


----------

